# Opiniones sobre estos bafles AIWA



## MemphisJr (Abr 20, 2013)

Saludos,en el mercado de pulgas de mi cuidad vi una baflesitos aiwa como los de este minicompnente:_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-456631713-aiwa-nsx-sz-519centro-musical-excelente-estado-_JM_ y queria saber su opinion sobre ellos,ya que solo los usaria para frecuencias medias y altas(100hz-para arriba) y en su futuro talvez con un stk-4182II(todas la frecuencias), los encontre en 23 dlls.
admin si esto infrenge regla,cuello =)

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 21, 2013)

Memphis: Todo depende para que lo quieras.... por ese precio no es nada caro . Es con ampli completo??
Yo tengo un equipo casi igual que me regalaron unos amigos porque se les arruinó el lector de CD .
El conjunto no es malo , tiene su potencia ( no se donde sacan 2800 w, seran 80+80 a lo sumo )

Respecto a los baffles ( estos son de 3 vias mentirosas )
- No se mueven mucho por debajo de 100Hz. y tienen un pico importante a esa frecuencia
- Los divisores de frecuencia son muy pobres ( 1er orden )

Importante ver que no hayan sido desarmados . Si lo fueron es casi imposible dejarlos como antes porque se arruinan las trabas y vibran ( madera finita y frente de plastico )

El conjunto suena relativamente agradable , no es Hi Fi .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Es posible que si utilicen un STK4221II logren promocionar el equipo como un 2800W PMPO


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 21, 2013)

como les menciono,los usaria para un 2.1 con frecuencias de 100hz-en adelante osea serian los satelites que usaria con un stk de uno 50w+50w o el STK4221I.saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 21, 2013)

Son de bastante poco rendimiento ... yo los use con un 45+45 y apenas se movian....
Yo te diria que minimo un TDA7294 .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Son de bastante poco rendimiento ... yo los use con un 45+45 y apenas se movian....
> Yo te diria que minimo un TDA7294 .



O de una potencia relativamente alta, suele suceder cuando la bobina es de mucha potencia o su forma constructiva, hablando de los materiales supone muy bajo rendimiento, no deberia presentarse eso puesto que 45 W es una potencia relativamente alta para alimentar unos altavoces como estos.


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 21, 2013)

segun lei en la etiqueta son de 80rms a 6Ω,talves deje mi 2.1 de tda2050 y tda 7294 por un stk4231ii y un STK4044 con un trafo de estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-419159993-amplificador-transformador-sony-genezi-series-88-_JM_
como ven?


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 22, 2013)

Tengo mala experiencia con los STK ( los que se consiguen aca ) .... no te olvides que Sanyo no existe mas , por tanto no hay originales .
Tengo UNO ( stk4050 ) funcionando maravilloso... los otros 2 que arme ... humo.
En contrapartida, los 4 TDA7294 sin mucha pinta de originales , todo bien . Ah!! y compara precios !!

*NO es un numero para hacer estadistica , te comento mi experiencia solamente....*


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 22, 2013)

Ciertamente sanyo no existe pero On semi los sigue fabricando despues de adquirir sanyo.

Mira http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/parametrics.do?id=62

Por ultimo comento que yo tube unos bafles de esos aiwa y la verdad dejaban mucho que desear. Igual para hacer ruido estan bien bien pero no para escuchar musica con calidad


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 22, 2013)

La mayoria de STK que se podrian conseguir originales, son existencias que bien pueden llevar mas de 15 años de habersen fabricado y valen un ojo de la cara; por otra parte los STK que se consiguen nuevos los hay de dos calidades, los Chinos de bajisima calidad y los Coreanos un tanto mas costosos y de mejor calidad.


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 23, 2013)

ps aca hay varios amigos que los han armando y dicen que sin problemas


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 24, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> ps aca hay varios amigos que los han armando y dicen que sin problemas



Yo te conte mi experiencia , que no es demasiada... sos libre de tener la tuya.
Lo que si es horrible es ver como se te vuelan $200 tan facil.


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 24, 2013)

bueno aca custasn 10dlls cada uno per ocreo que mejor me ire por un lm4780


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 25, 2013)

El que me habia costado U$S 10 en Rosario fue uno que me duró ...30 seg !!!!
Tengo comprados 4 LM3886 que voy a armar en breve ( el 4780 es casi lo mismo pero stereo )


----------

